
Nigeria to Give All 200M of Its People Identity Numbers - atlasunshrugged
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-20/nigeria-to-give-all-of-its-200-million-people-identity-numbers
======
atlasunshrugged
[https://www.fin24.com/Economy/Africa/nigeria-to-give-all-
of-...](https://www.fin24.com/Economy/Africa/nigeria-to-give-all-of-
its-200-million-people-id-numbers-20190920)

